# AMH home test



## melloumaw

i was just wondering if anyone else had tried this company seems very cheap compared to Private costs
as im having my amh retested (undetectable but it doenst correspond with other results)it would be good to know if anyone else had used it,
mel x
http://www.duofertility.com/product/amh-test

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## FeelPositive

Hi there, did you get any further with finding out how good this company is? I'd love to know?


----------



## melloumaw

i've had the bloods taken by the nurse at the local doctors,bloods were posted friday 8th so will let you know when i get the results
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

hi feel positive 
had bloods  drawn at doctors friday got an email on tuesday saying results were in and got a call today with a fertility specialist to say my result was 5.38 pmol
so very pleased with their service overall
mel x


----------



## BECKY7

Wow that is quick as I had to wait 3/4 week to get my result from reprofits in CZ but I was there for my TX and it cost €25 so I thought while I was there I might well.
Becky7 xx


----------

